# Where to buy baby bunny in Las Vegas Recomendations please.



## larryng (Feb 11, 2012)

I want to buy a baby bunny in Las Vegas.

I don't want a rescue.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 11, 2012)

If you don't want a rescue, here's something...

http://lasvegas.ebayclassifieds.com/pets/?q=dwarf+bunnies&catId=100112

Lots of breeders out there in Las Vegas. Lots of different bunnies too. 

Wishing you luck in your search.

K


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 11, 2012)

maybe 4-H


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 11, 2012)

Don't know of any offhand. Pet store over here on the North West side closed up and Petsmart and Petco don't have any.


----------



## Covergurl33 (Jun 14, 2014)

If your looking to buy a bunny I know a few breeders. Let me know what your looking for and price range


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 16, 2014)

This is an older post and Larry has a bunny--the avatar pic is her and she's known by the monicker, "Peanut". He's had her for a couple of years now and we've "sat" her a couple of times. He was very lucky to get her back!!


----------

